# Business related questions (kinda)



## McIntosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello,

I have some, perhaps, difficult questions.
I plan on requesting info from the various authorities directly.
But right now, I just want to have a general idea of what to expect - and this forum seemed the best place to start.

I am a Danish citizen, working for a Swiss-based company.
The company wants me to do some work for them (mainly on-site consulting) in North America. Most of it in BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba. But also some in the northern parts of the US.

The company has no preference as to where I take residence - or even if I take residence at all - UNLESS it influences taxes (ie. their income...).

I've always been fascinated by the breathtaking beauty of the Rockies - especially the Canadian Rockies.
So I thought to myself, why not base myself there?

The company would pay for transport. And I don't mind driving a lot. In fact, I'd love it, if it means driving through the amazing landscape of Canada (and USA).

Now for the questions:

- 1] Can I, as foreigner, come to Canada (on a tourist visa?) and do work there for my Swiss company? (I would not be employed by any Canadian company. I'd work for the Swiss company that does NOT have a branch in Canada.)

- 2] Can the Swiss company purchase property (plot + house) in Canada, without having a branch in Canada? Or would someone officially residing in Canada have to buy it and maybe rent it out to the Swiss company?

- 3] Same question as above, but this time pertaining to purchasing a vehicle (pickup truck/SUV).

- 4] The work I'd be doing would generate income for the company in Switzerland that I work for. Does this income somehow need to get taxed by Canadian authorities before it reaches Switzerland (and a Swiss bank account  ). I know the Canadian tax 'services' probably wouldn't be thrilled about this. But nonetheless, this goes on in Europe across the borders all the time.

- 5] My salary and (most) living/transport expenses would be payed out of Switzerland. Would I be taxed by the Canadian tax services from my own salary? - Does my residency status impact this? If I'm on a tourist visa, do I have to pay Canadian taxes (in my particular situation)? Do I have to pay Canadian taxes if I have a permanent visa? Or do I pay Swiss taxes, since my salary is coming from the Swiss firm (even though some of their income is coming from Canada)?

- 6] How long does a tourist visa last? 6 Months? When it expires, how long would I have to leave the country in order to get it renewed?

- 7] Could I legally be living in property bought and owned by my Swiss employer when on a tourist visa?

- 8] Providing my Swiss employer company is allowed to own property in Canada without having a branch there, what happens if nobody is officially living there? Is this situtation even possible?

- 9] Depending on the situation, I'd very much like to have a permanent visa. (I have the feeling I'm going to love Canada). Does me working for a Swiss company count as 'real' work in Canada in the eyes of the visum authorities? I doubt I could get a worker visa as long as I'm working for a Swiss company, correct? So me working for a foreign company in Canada will earn me no points whatsoever when applying for permanent visa, right?


I have more questions, but I'll post them in another thread.
For now, I'd be super grateful if I could get some insight to the above questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

I think you may be complicating the situation for yourself and for your company with all the questions. Technically, you can't work at all on a tourist visa. There is normally, however, a "business trip" sort of tourist visa that allows you do make the odd business trip to do work for your employer over a period that does not exceed either 3 or 6 months at a time. On that sort of visa, there is no tax issue except with your home country (i.e. your country of residence, not necessarily your nationality) over traveling expenses. It might be possible to get a multiple entry business visa that would allow you to make trips lasting up to 3 - 6 months at a time over one or several years. However...

If you become RESIDENT in Canada, then you are subject to Canadian income tax on your earnings in Canada - no matter where your company is located (or even where they are paying you or in what currency). What it takes to become tax resident gets complicated - but for most countries, if you are spending 183 days a year in the country there is a presumption that you probably live there and have your primary "center of interest" there (even if you are moving between different hotels every few weeks). And that's when the fun starts...

How is your company proposing that you do these consulting gigs? If they are going to want you in Canada (or the US) for more than 183 in a given year, they should be the ones applying for a visa for you that will allow you to work as they want you to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Just remember the huge distances and real winter driving conditions must be considered. White outs and icy roads are not fun at all and winters are long....You don't want to have any length of driving in that-esp on a regular or daily basis.


----------

